# does the uscutter laser point vinyl cutter get the job done?



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

hi my name is adam and i am getting into the t shirt buisness myself. i am almost done buying all of my equipment and the last item i may or may not need is a cutter. 

now, i'm looking at the laserpoint 24 inch cutter from uscutters, and my question is, is this cutter profitiant enough to cut out custom t shirts designs on jpss and the new 3g dark opaque transfer paper from coastal?

also: 

what is compound cutting and do i need it?

what is the purpose of the optical eye and do i need it?


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

someone please answer me i have been reading all around and not getting my answers, once i get a cutter im in buisness. ( still waiting for paper delivery )


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Only you can decide if the cutter is for you...It does not have an optical eye. It uses some sort of software to get registration for contour cutting...does it work...I don't know as I have never used the cutter. Some members have it but I thought it was a bit light for heavy commercial use. As to the optic eye...this is a way set registration to contour cut your image that you print..esp useful if you want to put a transfer on dark and you do not want to hand trim it. I know that optic eye is on the GCC Puma/Jaguar series, the Roland Gx24 and I think...repeat think on the Graphtec 5000 

As to why you did not get an answer sooner..is a bit of cheek to think that we will answer post so quickly!. There was only 37 minutes between your posts. You may find it hard to believe but honestly we are not sitting by with baited breath for your post!...


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

i was looking at alot of stuff prior to making my account on the forum i have been inside for a week now doing research daily. and coming to this forum every five mins. sorry for posting so fast i am used to forums that need posts for people to notice them.

thank you for the info though


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a laser point 24" cutter and what Charles says is true. It is not a production cutter. More of a hobby cutter. 
I have cut dark transfer sheets (G3) and some JPSS with it after I corrected the almost 1/8" error in the contour cut. 
It took a lot of fooling with the X and Y axis to get it close to right on. It will stop in the middle of a cut if you don't have everything set right and sometimes the static electricity will make it go crazy. 
I still put an outline the same color as the shirt around the image that I cut and tell the software to trim it off which it almost does.
It works fine on sign vinyl and heat transfer vinyl.
I have had luck cutting templates for rhinestones by having it cut the holes two times.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

so for the 1/8" correction i just need a line around the border of the drawing?

and also is it able to cut out comples cutsom designs for shirts from transfer paper?


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

also is it able to be used it with windows vista? i just got the epson 1400 and the photoshop isnt compatable with vista.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

To do a contour cut, you need to make a vector outline and print it from signblazer software that comes with the cutter. Print first then you can cut it by lining up the reg marks.
I do a quick trace, make on outline of the trace then delete the trace but not the outline. I also make an outline 1/4" or so outside of the cut line that is the same color as the shirt.
You print it and your original image prints on the transfer paper and reg marks print. I then delete the image and the shirt color mask and just print the cut line and reg marks.
The cut program needs this file that is sent to the printer in machine code to do the contour cut.
My cutter would start cutting real well but by the time it was at the top of the cut it was 1/8" off. 
I set a correction into the control panel on the cutter to fix this error. I basically told it to travel more in the vertical plane than the file said to, and that corrected the error.
It does not see the image. It just goes through the cut of the vector outline starting where you line up the print with the registration marks with the laser that is mounted on the cutter head.
I can get a good cut but it took a lot of trial and error to get it and a lot of wasted transfer paper too. You need to print from the same computer that you cut from.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't do vista.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

adammnq said:


> also is it able to be used it with windows vista? i just got the epson 1400 and the photoshop isnt compatable with vista.


I have an epson 1400 and photoshop and run them both using windows vista without any problems what are you referring to that is not compatible?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

adammnq said:


> so for the 1/8" correction i just need a line around the border of the drawing?


When I set up my Laserpoint 24 I bought a 25' roll of craft paper from wallymart. This allowed me to practice with the pen attachment before wasting any vinyl. To practice contour cuts just print a design on regular paper with registration marks added, then add a contour cut layer to send to the cutter. I also measured the X Y axis by plotting a specific size rectangle, then measuring it with a caliper. I found that the default settings were right on the money on my machine. 


adammnq said:


> and also is it able to cut out comples cutsom designs for shirts from transfer paper?


I have successfully performed contour cuts on fairly complex designs


adammnq said:


> also is it able to be used it with windows vista? i just got the epson 1400 and the photoshop isnt compatable with vista.


LP24 works fine with Vista and Windows 7, but I had to buy a USB to serial cable adapter to fix a few communication glitches.
I also had to go to Epson support site to download driver updates for Epson 1400 to work with Vista and Windows 7, I use Photoshop CS4 and Windows 7 with no problems.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I was told by US Cutter support not to use the serial cable but instead use the USB cable to connect my laserpoint to the computer. i was told I would have less connectivity issues that way. He also told me that it must be plugged in a port that is on the MOBO not into a pci slot like my serial plug was. I have not had any problems since. like I said I am using vista, photoshop cs4 , epson 1400 and the laserpoint and they all work fine together.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> I have an epson 1400 and photoshop and run them both using windows vista without any problems what are you referring to that is not compatible?


the photoshop elements 3 that came with the printer says in the directions that it may not be compatable with windows vista. i tried it out and its not compatable, meaning i cant download photoshop. but i use corel painter either way.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks for all of the help. and the toilet paper


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

right now i am looking at the flexi 8 but havent found out much about it.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

are there any cutters that would be better to buy that auto plot where to cut, for around the same price?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

The LaserPoint 24 is an entry level cutter, you wont find anything better unless you step up to a Graphtec or Roland. Just got an email from Beacon Graphics today, the CE5000-60 with stand is on sale for $1270. free shipping and handling. It is a 24" cutter with optic eye, (more precise than laser alignment) it's contour cutting capabilities are very good.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> The LaserPoint 24 is an entry level cutter, you wont find anything better unless you step up to a Graphtec or Roland. Just got an email from Beacon Graphics today, the CE5000-60 with stand is on sale for $1270. free shipping and handling. It is a 24" cutter with optic eye, (more precise than laser alignment) it's contour cutting capabilities are very good.


i am about to check this out


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

i dont know though, if i am going to spend that much why not just pay the little bit extra for the gx 24?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Personal preference, they are both great machines.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

Nvr2Old said:


> Personal preference, they are both great machines.


i am about to purchase the laserpoint 24" from us cutters i think it is capable of doing what i need done in making custom t shirts.


----------



## sailorpatp (Jun 19, 2008)

adammnq said:


> i am about to purchase the laserpoint 24" from us cutters i think it is capable of doing what i need done in making custom t shirts.


 Get the stand too. You can pick one up on Ebay from US Cutter for less than buying direct from US Cutter. I think the only thing that is different is the guarantee length.


----------



## adammnq (Jan 16, 2010)

we dont need a stand but thanks for the idea


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

adammnq said:


> we dont need a stand but thanks for the idea


I didn't think I needed a stand either, until I put the LP24 on my large work desk. I was so glad I got the stand "just in case" 
It would have taken up to much work space on my desk without the stand.


----------



## JustBob (Apr 28, 2011)

Adam, just as a follow-up, I was curious if you did in fact purchase the cutter, and if so, how has it been working for you? 

I've been looking at getting one myself, and would greatly appreciate the feedback. Thanks!


----------

